# Errata in GPUZ with HD5450



## Derek12 (Aug 14, 2011)

It reports it has 8 ROPs, but really has 4. Using GPU-Z 0.5.5


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 1, 2011)

With Catalyst 11.9 GPUZ can't report the core voltage VDDC and says 0.000V 

Using 11.8 reports it correctly


----------



## erocker (Oct 1, 2011)

Have you tried the latest version? http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2039/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.5.5.html


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> Have you tried the latest version? http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2039/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.5.5.html



Ups sorry I bumped an old thread and forgotten to update the version, yeah I am using 0.5.5 

This with 11.9:







This with 11.8:


----------



## erocker (Oct 1, 2011)

Well, it's always a good idea to post a picture/screenshot of the issue.


----------

